# My pico garden



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Initially I had this 5.5gallon tank for curing some rock and then I decided to make a zoa garden, it has been running for almost 3 months.
I have some sps as well (acro, monti sunset i think) the birdnest belongs to Margaret
There is a Cromis,few snails,2 blue legged hermits,and 1 pepermint shrimp.
Ohh I added some flavia, chalis and 2 ricordia mushroom which I had fragged a week ago.......Again pics are not the best quality
So we will see when all the zoas spread, then it is going to look fantastic!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

What's #9? Very cool...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

its a sunset monti


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't remember seeing anything in that tank lol
Looks great, dude


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol i added few things..The pink zoas at the bottom are yours too Margaret


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Everybody, the photos really do not do any justice to this setup. I took some liberties with Photoshop to get the colour/lighting right... Hope you don't mind, Alex, I'm doing this by memory... 

Nice to see a Chromis in there, I have 6 and they are so fun to watch.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont mind at all, thanks for making my pic better.
I remember u told me how to do it but i just cant do it, maybe cos i havent try it..lol..thanks again K.

BTW thanks Carmen too for your positive comments


----------



## cityhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Alex, i am glad you finally put my JBJ viper light to good use  Good stuff, and also an excellent looking tank!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

explor3r said:


> Lol i added few things..The pink zoas at the bottom are yours too Margaret


 Well, I have a few more to add to your collection.
But I think we may have to use your fancy saw!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

BTW did you finally cut up my old acro? Hope it does well!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

No, that acro i got from fragalot but yours is growing and getting nicer


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh you are just killing me!!! X) My fiance would murder me if I had a new tank going... lol I miss Sw sooo much.


----------

